
Show HN: 5 ways to get more product reviews - adibalcan
https://feedcheck.co/blog/5-ways-to-get-more-product-reviews/
======
adibalcan
Don't Be Shy! Give us feedback!

~~~
brudgers
This appears to be a blog post rather than something that people can play with
or try out as mentioned in the guidelines for "Show HN". Going to the company
home page provides an opportunity to sign up for a demo, which doesn't really
feel in keeping with the spirit of Show HN either.

That's not say someone might not find the blog post intellectually
interesting, only that the product is not as described.

Good luck.

~~~
adibalcan
Thanks for feedback. The post contains what is in title. If you want to see a
demo please tell me.

~~~
brudgers
Sorry for not being clear. Stories with "Show HN:..." in the title imply their
is something to play with or try out in the title. At least based on my
understanding of the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

